# HTC Wildfire with old PAYG sim card question



## creak (May 11, 2011)

Hi, hope someone could confirm something for me quickly. If I buy this phone and just put my current O2 PAYG sim card in the back of it, will it work? I’d like to keep the current deal I get with this sim card and keep the same number, just with a better phone with more features, better browser etc. If anyone could give some guidance on this it’d be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 11, 2011)

Depends just how old the aim card is, it needs to support 3g. However if it's registered O2 should swap it for a new one with the same number.


----------

